# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Exception with WDCircleGR.cs

## Saico

I am having this exception with WDCircleGR.cs

\Plugins\RNN\WDCircleGR.cs(7,20) : warning CS0108: 'WDCircleGR.Order' hides inherited member 'BasePlugin.Order'. Use the new keyword if hiding was intended.

----------

